# My ski season is over



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

Dude that sucks!!! Injuries are lame. I wish I had an adamanteum skeleton, claws that pop out of my hands and mutant healing powers, but I'm still waiting for that surgery....sorry man But hey, at least you'll ski another day right, and pain pills and bingers aren't bad for a time either...


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

sorry to hear that, heal fast.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

So sorry to hear that! Bummer that you'll have to wait until next season to put that avy class to good use. Heal fast!

Laurie


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

No way! Major bummer, dude. Drink lots of beer and heal up quick.

D


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

That sucks, Dave. Rest up and heal well for paddling.....


----------



## Kato (Oct 13, 2003)

Can you work? Workman's comp? sorry to hear that dave, day time tv is the worst but i hear maury is going to be having some obese mutant midget strippers who are cheating on their 2 timing husbands with their sisters. And your son is always down for some kayaking vids, right?


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Dave - sorry bro. Heal soon - maybe now you'll have time to catch a beer? I'm in D-town not far from University - call me if you're in the neighborhood.
Joe


----------



## scottw (Feb 19, 2007)

Damn, Dave, that sucks. Dr. Scott perscribes elevatating your foot & also your mood with some Dale's PA. 
Hope the surgery goes well!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

F#*#*#*#*#*#*#KKKKKKK!

Shit. That's a real bummer. I hope that it recovers as soon as possible.

Looking forward to boating with you later in the season. 

-Andy


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I hope you pulverized that rock 'cause it deserves to be blasted into dust. Heal fast.


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm glad that all you did was hurt the ankle... It sounds like it could have been fare worse. Here's hoping for a strong recovery, because it looks like it's gonna be a high water year on the rivers!


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Bummer


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Dave, WAY TO GO BIG even at work. A friggin 10 foot launch off the side of a building would have been sick to watch. Breaking your heel sucks but sounds like you had worse things that coulda happened....
I thought I broke my friggin leg last week in the terrain park in Jackson. Just ripped my toe nail off.
Check your PM


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

you though you broke your leg but you just ripped your toe nail off? lol


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Bummer Dave!

I have made a call to the OB delivery driver- he will be coming by the house later.

Heal up and come paddle the Upper A with some real water this year!

Josh


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Dave. Heal up well. Hopefully you can find a good orthopedic surgeon. 

I sat out a winter with a broken arm a couple of years ago, and it sucks. When spring rolls around life will be all good though!

My landlord is a hotshot sports orthopedic doc who gave me a great recommendation for the best doc to go to on my insurance when I got fixed up. If you are looking for ortho recommendations give me a shout.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks everyone. Ian I am presently scheduled with Dr Leland at the Boulder center foe sports medicine. I've heard good things about him, but would love to hear other reccomendations, or confirmation that he is good.


----------



## snowbiss (Dec 23, 2007)

*feeling it*

Just got over a shattered heel myself. Long ride!!!!! My heel is great it seems my ankle is the thing that will take the most rehab. Try to stay positive and most important although im sure you could not even thik of doing this is NO WEIGHT stay the fuck off it let that fucker heal. Good luck bro it will be over before the snow melts.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

That's rough - injuries are a bitch. Good luck healing up. 

As for docs, for what it's worth (I can't give that informed of a rec), but there's a guy in Louisville named Daniel Ocel who's a foot & ankle specialist. He actually assisted with a surgery I had (not foot/ankle) and as far as I can tell they didn't screw (no pun intended) it up. Some professional rugby guy who had a full resume of injuries seemed to be pretty high on him. Could be worth checking out if you're looking for alternatives.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bummer! Good luck man. I'm glad I got one or two runs in with you anyway.

MR


----------



## mountainbuns (Feb 19, 2004)

Aw Dave, sorry to hear it! Hope you're well enough to get an Idaho trip in this year - looking up for a big water year. Give Gary E a call - i believe he's wrecked 3 of 4 limbs in the past couple years - maybe he has some creative ways to spend the down time. Best wishes for a speedy recovery! I'll be in CO for a month or so this spring, maybe meet up for a beer? -claire


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

*Did it hurt???*

Dave,
Yeah, it's probably a crass question, but I couldn't resist. I've broken around 5 bones let alone other crap, and none of them hurt (at least initially). I just knew that I'd done something really wrong/stupid and that I needed to get to the ER fast before it really did start to hurt.

Still - shattering your heel into 10 pieces - where is it on the scale?
1 = hurt feelings
10 = Enduring "The Hills" marathon

Hope you heal quick. I second the Dale's PA.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

Get well soon, Dave. I hope you're not in any pain.

Dane P


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey, sorry to hear my man. I know how it is to not be a cripple for 3 months. Here's the 3 things that really helped me through my recovery. 
3) booze
2) weed
1) joox.net (free movie site that you can download movies off of)

This movie site was essential. They update new movies all the time and sometimes even have movies before they come out in theaters. You might need to download the plugin to view them, and to download them you need to first download the "vlc media player"

Hope you feel better.
-Christian


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*Ouch!*

Wow, that really sucks Dave!

At least you got half the season in before you got hurt. Now you've got an excuse to sit at home and drink beer for a while! :twisted: 
Heal fast, boating season isn't that far away. 
If you get bored, give us a call. We'll come drink some Dale's with ya'.

Kim


----------



## gregmcrae (Jun 14, 2004)

Dave, sorry to hear the news. After two broken legs and on arm in the last 8 years, I know your pain. Heal fast!


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Workman's comp! TAKE IT TO THE MAN... Unless you are the man. Sounds like someone fucked up to put you in that situation.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks. I am the man in this case anyway. There is no question that it was my own fault. Comp would be nice, but I have no regrets that I have not been paying 14 cents on top of every dollar I pay myself.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Dave Frank said:


> Thanks. I am the man in this case anyway. There is no question that it was my own fault. Comp would be nice, but I have no regrets that I have not been paying 14 cents on top of every dollar I pay myself.


Ahhh figured as much. Good luck on the recovery


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Dave,

Spoke with my landlord Jim about orthos. He didn't know Dr. Leland personally, but he said that if he is a foot specialist and is experienced he is probably good. If he is a general orthopedist, he recommended a second opinion with a foot specialist. His recommendation for a foot specialist is Dr. Desai 303-233-1223. I think thats the boulder office for the sports medicine orthopedic group that Jim practices with. So, its in essence a self referral, grain of salt taken with it. Their practice does have a bunch of hot shot docs with impressive credentials though who were the cream of the crop of orthos.

My personal thoughts are that wrists, ankles, knees and shoulders are comlplicated joints and I'd want a specialist to work on them. I'm glad I went to a hand specialist when I broke my forearm. Results were awesome with no loss of range of motion, lingering pain, or any issues whatsoever. 

Best of luck with the surgery and the healing process.
-Ian


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

man, sorry to hear it! least you got a half a season?!

maybe now you can move yourself up to foreman and stay off the wall for a bit? 

heal up well, see you on the river!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I've been icing the snot out of it and have gotten the swelling down enough to have surgery in the morning.


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

good work dude. brave the knife. lemme know if you need anything. -t


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

*He's Home!*

David's home and doing great. Thanks for everyone's support! Posted by his private nurse


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

whats all this about dave needing booze. toni is the one gonna be in need of booze.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Good point, Zach. Uhhhh, Dave, if you've got any guns in the house, you may want to hide them....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

glad to hear the surgery went well, heal up fast.
-Tom


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Let us know as soon as you have word on the recovery time.

D


----------



## matobs (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey Dave 

Sorry to hear that. I had a similar injury when I was a young punk. I was playing in a local gravel pit and jumped off the side of hill and onto what I thought was a dirt ball that would explode. My ankle exploded instead -- the dirt was frozen solid. Shattered the growth plate in my ankle and it f'n hurt like hell. Hope your recovery goes well. 


Matt Hobbs


----------



## Seadog (Jan 12, 2004)

Get well soon, Dave. Your foot will need to be in good condition to recover my boat when i swim
-Claude


----------

